# Goat Sale



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I went to the Northern Lights Goat Auction yesterday in Pipestone MN. there were on 50 FB, Purebred, and % goats, but they sold quick and out of my price range. $200/hd for 2 50% doelings born in June, even with the boer bloodlines it was out of my price range for percentages. and the does I was interested in that had the look, and bloodlines I wanted sold for 600-1000 a head.  good sale, but way to expensive for me.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Those are good prices, for the sellers! Sorry you could not afford to get one or two!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...that is good prices for sure.... sorry you weren't able to get the ones you wanted... :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry you could not get any of them


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww man... that stinks! Sorry you weren't able to bring any home! Maybe next time! :thumb:


----------

